# Any ideas on what was lurking in the back yard?



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I drove out to a friend's place about 4 miles north of town (Stillwater, MN) last night at around 10:30 to drop off their son after the football game. My friend's wife met us in the driveway on their 5 acre, heavily wooded property. She was upset, saying she had come out of the house just in time to see something slink past their shed - just 15 yards from their front door. The dogs (one just a young pup) were acting strange so she came out to check on them. She described the thing as being larger than their big dog (an old golden retriever that weighs 50 lbs or so) and brown in color. She did not get a good look at it though to see any specific features. Whatever it was headed around back as she ducked back into the house.

After reaching for the hardware in my glove box (I am permitted to carry), I went around the house to see my buddy holding up a spotlight. He said he had been watching a set of greenish yellow eyes reflecting back at him for several minutes. The thing was about 30 yards back into the thick brush, just outside of the light's beam. It had quietly slipped in and hunkered down in the brush.

With a flashlight in one hand and 8 rounds stacked up in the magazine of the hardware in the other hand I carefully walked into the woods while Mark directed me to the thing's hiding spot. OK, we can discuss my sanity later - this is about my friend's concerns for the safety of his family and pets! Whatever it was allowed me to get within a stone's throw, then slipped off into the dark. It wasn't crashing brush at all, but it was moving fast enough to stay hidden. It was too thick and dark for me to see anything. No, I did not open up fire in the jungle like the guys in Predator, although Jesse "I ain't got time to bleed" Ventura lives only 10 miles from this place!

As we talked about it, Mark told me that "a very large cat" had been seen eating a deer last winter in the woods behind their neighbor's house. The neighbors said it was a mountain lion and claimed that someone from the DNR had confirmed this by looking at the prints in the snow.

OK, now come the questions:

Which critter's eyes reflect greenish yellow?
What's bigger than a 50 lb golden and slips along with barely a sound?
What is brave enough to creep up on pet dogs in the front yard, then hang around humans for 5 minutes while being shined and eventually pursued?
Should these people be nervous about the safety of their pets?

I am tempted to set up the FoxPro some night and see if anything hungry comes in to investigate. Maybe a few trailcams and some bait would help us identify the thing as well.

Then what? If it's what we think it might be, they are a protected species.

Any thoughts on how to keep it away - assuming we can't make a fur rug out of it?

I assume you guys from out in the western Dakota's know a little more about these things that we do here in eastern MN.

Any feedback or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yotncooper (Sep 14, 2008)

i say shoot first ask questions later. If children around and i dnt know what was there id shoot shovel and shut up.........


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be as worried about the pets as I would be about children. If it is a big panther and it hung around like you say, can you only imagine what it thinks when hanging around somebodies house with kids.

I agree about shoot and don't say a thing. Just get a fresh road kill deer, place in back where some kind of light can be turned on or left on. Stay up all night playing Poker and when that cat comes in deal him the Dead mans hand 30-06. Just keep a poker face about it the next day. 
My kids come under the Protected species first.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

what if its tagged guys

then the dnr would arive and youd i three trillion times much trouble for not tellin


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

set up a trailcam.... get some pix.... post em on here...  then SSS


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

gut shoot it with somthing highley frandeable that way it runs 20 miles away then dies thats how the locals deal with rogue wolves in the u.p. from what I hear


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would check with the DNR and see if property and human safety can be protected if it is in fact a large predator. Just tell them you didn't have a postive identification, but you are concerned about pets and children. If it was a mountain Lion and hanging near houses I would think that they would allow it to be shot by the residents. Try looking for tracks in the area if possible.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds very much like a cat. Their eyes will shine several colors depending on the type & intensity of light. State law DOES allow you to protect yourself & property. Call authorities before or after but do what you need to do !If I wasn`t 300 miles away I`d love to come help. Keep us posted. 
We actually have several cougars lurking the bush here.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The fact that it was not to afraid of humans is what I would worry about. I would have thought it was sombody's dog at first! Any track to confirm a big cat? Yeah bait and fox pro that critter before somebody gets hurt.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems all animals get used to their environment. We will frequently see adult Timberwolves just laying across road watching traffic. Bear & Deer just don`t care who is around .


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would call the DNR and talk to them. Also look for tracks first. Then if they come out they can see them also. Then get a much larger light something that will shine way out there. Then if you see it you will know what it is. The reason for that is a friend who lives in the country has a bunch of coyots that just come in close enough so you can see something is there but not truly know what it is. I came out and put in a couple flood lights and sat there.(it was winter I had no light of my own.) Any way they hit the lights and it was almost day and long story shot my I fired many shots out in rapid succession. I am thinking it is a gray area. Since I did not use the switch my self.

Remember Zombies need head shots to be killed.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

try settin out a BIGGGG bowl of Friskies!  then :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

it just wanted to play

but seriously guys, i dont like the sss rule, just shoot it, call the dnr, tell them the kids were outside, so you sent them in and shot it


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> i dont like the sss rule


I agree, you could get yourself in big trouble for something that would have been understandable if a person was honest.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Call the DNR. They'll take a look, probably trap it and relocate it to a safer area. Whatever you do, don't shoot it. It really does sounds like a big cat to me, as well. There was one just south of Monticello last year that was taking 20-30 lb turkeys clear out of trees and off the roofs of barns. It even got to a calf this spring. They're not something to be messed with!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

huntinND said:


> > i dont like the sss rule
> 
> 
> I agree, you could get yourself in big trouble for something that would have been understandable if a person was honest.


I could not disagree more, If you shoot the animal being honest could screw you to the wall! The triple s rule is solid but the most important part is the last S. Sorry I just don't trust state and goverment agencey's. :2cents:

Or you could do what weasal says above, but if they fail to catch it , you may have problems. Or they may scare it away and some kid 20 miles away get's chewed up. Either way its of course up to you, if you get the chance and a clean shot my vote goes to :sniper:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll bet ya $20 it was a deer.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What is the sss rule?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

shoot...shovel....shut up.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you remember that movie in the early 90's called "The Program."
About a college football team. One of my favorite quotes by the animal linebacker..."Kill them all and the paramedics sort 'em out."

I think I'd shoot it if it is a cat and it came back again...and then call DNR as someone said and tell them your kids were out with you. It could be watching any kid in the area waiting.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

weasle414 said:


> Call the DNR. They'll take a look, probably trap it and relocate it to a safer area. Whatever you do, don't shoot it. It really does sounds like a big cat to me, as well. There was one just south of Monticello last year that was taking 20-30 lb turkeys clear out of trees and off the roofs of barns. It even got to a calf this spring. They're not something to be messed with!


That's not what they did with the cats found wandering in Savage and Eden Prairie. They were shot dead on sight. I too find it disturbing that it was so "unaffraid" of the human presense in this case. A call to the DNR is definately in order!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

ive heard of people have bad wolf problems carrying a pistol shoot em in the leg and the pack will take care of it if the animal cant contribute to the pack. Maybe its the same thing with the cat he'll walk off and die then the yotes or wolves will take care of it?


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

mabye a polar bear?


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Let's be absolutely clear about one thing: under no circumstances will I shoot it with a .30-06 as was suggested above - guaranteed. That's the disclaimer I'll put out there for anyone who might be monitoring our forum!

On a different topic, is anyone else as amazed as I am about the ballistic performace of the .25-06? Man it drops deer quick. Not that this has anything to do with the topic of SSS and cougars. :wink:

Also, my concern is apparently almost entirely unwarrented. Once again, the MN DNR has assured us that cougar sightings in MN are very, very rare. Most sightings just turn out to be a dog or something.

http://www.startribune.com/local/342704 ... iatkEP7DhU


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jgat said:


> I'll bet ya $20 it was a deer.


Ill double it.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Even if it was a deer, I'm not telling. I am getting too much enjoyment out of reading all of these replies!


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I`ve been having fun with it too. Kinda be fun if it was a polar bear. 
Also I am very impressed with my 25-06.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Luvthemhogs,

How was the hog hunt you were heading out for a couple of weeks ago? I read your posting with the picture of the AR. Clean up on them?


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for asking. Was out in Texas May & June Did pretty well. Not as good as hoped. Although I did get an Audad in June, wanted one for years. Going week from today to a different part of Texas for hogs & deer. Wish me luck. Man I just luvthemhogs :lol:


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey lilopad, our daughter lives in River Falls. Be in area day after thanksgiving. 2 days after I return from Texas. If the hogs are as thick as they at this ranch, I`d be happy to bring you one for the barbie. Let me know. Hog meat is great wife & I can only eat so much. :thumb:


----------



## christopher.winning (Aug 13, 2008)

As the brother of a lawyer and a future lawyer myself, the first step is to identify it. Let's be honest, species often travel out of their 'range' as designated by the Game and Fish or DNR (depending on the state), case in point, my area has a breeding pair of elk approximately two hundred fifty miles east of their predetermined range. If it is a cat and you can get a shot at the animal quartering towards you (fairly good odds as it isn't wary of humans), take the shot. You can legally argue that the animal was posing an immediate threat coming towards you and your children, or your friend's children, and the DNR in Minnesota won't take the time to challenge your statement. Even in the off chance that it's a slow time of year and the DNR decides to challenge, they can't prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you shot the animal for any other reason than self defense, granted you make sure you take the head on or quartering towards you shot.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

:withstupid: WTF? So, being a future lawyer, you recommend providing false information to law enforcement!?!?!? Break the law to justify breaking the law... GENIOUS!!! you're gonna be an amazing lawyer some day.

I'd dump that thing in its tracks, no questions asked... put it in the river shortly there after. :beer: keep us posted


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

We had a close call with some about 9 years ago. We were feeding some yearlings here at our house (not he main place) and get up in the morning, and see they are going crazy. So we're looking out the window and dad see's a fox on a hill about 200yards from the front porch, so dad gets his trusty 243 and is gettin ready to dust it, because he thought the fox was makin them run, when he notices something out in this hayfield directly behind where the fox was, he knows it's not a deer or antelope, and can't tell what it is through the scope so he gets the binos. Can't tell through them. He's lookin through the scope again when he see's the tail and then he knows what it is. This is a long @ss shot, but he just holds the sights high and touches it off. It hit the ground right under the neck, so then he just unloads, and misses. When he lowered his rifle he see's another mt. lion running off of that hill where the fox was, right in that guns intended zone. Whe had a guy with some dogs come out and he told us that it was most likely some yearling lions learning to hunt, for they picked up the mother's tracks in our pasture next to that hayfield. When we later talked to the game warden, he told us we were legal because they were obviously after our livestock and we had a right to shoot. So I say if you see it again, take him out. Sorry for the long post, just thought I'd share.


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd venture to bet it was a cougar. There are some down here by Winona in fact there is a trailcam photo with 3 of them eating on a dead deer. I'm having the picture emailed to me and if I can figure it out I'll post it. About a month ago there was a cougar in mid afternoon about 40 yards from my dad's place outside of Houston, MN.

Don't shoot it or it will cost you!


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

A couple of cougars near Elba, MN (Southeast by Winona) the third is just out of camera angle and I have it on another shot.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sigcopper said:


> A couple of cougars near Elba, MN (Southeast by Winona) the third is just out of camera angle and I have it on another shot.


Hahaha!

I thought that was in the black hills of SD?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> sigcopper said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of cougars near Elba, MN (Southeast by Winona) the third is just out of camera angle and I have it on another shot.
> ...


Who knows what to believe?!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

These were in the Open forum, and they dertermined that they were just outside Keystone, SD. Who knows :-?


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

you can't believe anybody anymore! Anyway, there have been cougars spotted in Houston County.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The email I go with the three cats said it was a ND Game and Fish trail cam. If this was Fark we would have to photoshop it. I am thinking a couple Basestars would be fitting.

Contrary to popular belief, Chuck Norris, not the box jellyfish of northern Australia, is the most venomous creature on earth. Within 3 minutes of being bitten, a human being experiences the following symptoms: fever, blurred vision, beard rash, tightness of the jeans, and the feeling of being repeatedly kicked through a car windshield.


----------

